#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-28
<dholbach> good morning
<Neovatar> hello
<Josh____> Hi, i was wondering if it is possible to multi boot Ubuntu and Mandriva on the same hard drive although they have separate boot grubs.
<JoseeAntonioR> Josh____: You can get support in #ubuntu, just type '/j #ubuntu' without quotes
<Josh____> so it is possible, i just installed ubuntu and mandriva and when i rebooted it showed that mandriva overwrite ubuntu's grub
<JoseeAntonioR> Josh____: I'm telling you, this is not the right place to ask for support
<toy> hello ,how are you? glad to see you!
<JoseeAntonioR> toy: we're not live right now
<toy> I see that ,thank you and see you later ,bye
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-29
<dholbach> good morning
<maniyadv> hi all
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys!
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Classroom sessions at #ubuntu-classroom-chat! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions in www.ubuntuonair.com || For support go to #ubuntu, this is not a support channel.
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || UDW sessions at #ubuntu-classroom-chat! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions in www.ubuntuonair.com || For support go to #ubuntu, this is not a support channel.
<monti> what is the best programming language to build app under ubuntu, and simple to learn ?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 1  starting in 13 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<saurabh5647> Has the hangout started yet?
<JoseeAntonioR> Discussion is to take place in #ubuntu-classroom-chat :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-30
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Hi AlanBell
<AlanBell> hi
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions in www.ubuntuonair.com || For support go to #ubuntu, this is not a support channel.
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, good to go in the next 10 mins?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: yep
<jono_> :-)
 * JoseeAntonioR sets it up
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys!
<JoseeAntonioR> ready for the jono Q&A?
<DanS> Yes
<netcurli> yes
<benkaiser> yes :)
<DanS> Question: What's on the grill tonight?
<JoseeAntonioR> example:
<sebsebseb> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> QUESTION: Do you like cheese?
<lukaszmmt1> QUESTION how will ubuntu for phones be like for geeks that don't know programming, but want to install it on their devices?
<lukibeni> hi!
<logx> QUESTION: Calligra has a QML UI and was used as document viewer on the Nokia N9. Has it been consider to use that it as document viewer for the Core apps?
<Paulo_> QUESTION: Jono, do you think that a easy-to-use SDK for Desktop Ubuntu would bring more developers for the distro and make things easier to everyone?
<Scrivener> QUESTION: Have you ever considered shaving your head just to get rid of the "balding" aspect? I've got a young friend who is balding early and he shaved his head -- I would too, if I were him. I wouldn't like balding -- just take it all off and make that your style :)
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: When do you think phones running Ubuntu Phone may be offered for FREE to people who pay for contracts, in lots of counteries?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Can Ubuntu Phone run normal Android apps, apparnatly it runs the Android kernel after all.
<benkaiser> For anybody who wants to see the App Mockups / contribute. Here is the url: https://ubuntu.mybalsamiq.com/projects/ubuntuphonecoreapps/grid
<un_wilson> QUESTION: all part of Ubuntu for Phone will be in the regular Ubuntu repositories or it will be separate?
<LukeBee> QUESTION: Will USC be getting a redesign any time soon?
<pemibo> QUESTION:  Will there be an integrated update service in ubuntu phone OS or will we need to flash a new image every new release?
<rrnwexec> QUESTION: Can you talk about the work that is going on around the Ubuntu Tablet (i.e. the Nexus 7)? (It seems the phone has taken a bit of the spotlight off of that.)
<Scrivener> QUESTION: Are there any new updates on what's going on with Ubuntu's work with Nvidia and Valve to share with us? Or just same old same old as the last couple months have gone? Any exciting advancements?
<DanS> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu be selling unlocked phones directly? (like Google does with the Nexus 4)
<cvarta> QUESTION: Will it be possible in the forseable future to flash Ubuntu for Phones on Android Devices such as the Samsung Galaxy S 1/2/3
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What about Firefox OS are you interested in this to and what are your thoughts about it?
<mike-dev> QUESTION: Are you going to Mobile World Congress next month?
<DarthVader> QUESTION: Is it OK to use Ubuntu Server to power a Death Star? Also, which Ubuntu Advantage plan would you recommend?
<JoseeAntonioR> DarthVader: +1
<Paulo_> QUESTION: Asking the user about the online searches at installation time, with no default answer, is not a viable solution for our "privacy concerns". Maybe something like two buttons 'Yes/No', with no default.
<klakus> QUESTION: Does Canonical plan to develop its own graphical tools for ideally all os aspects management for Ubuntu?
<pemibo> QUESTION: What feature of Ubuntu (desktop or phone) are you looking forward to most?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Do you miss doing your weekly Q&A on Ustream at all heh heh, with no guests on it as well?
<lukaszmmt1> QUESTION did you see ASUS padfone series - what are the chances of Canonical making something cool for it?
<radiostorm> QUESTION: Will we see a release of Ubuntu TV later this year (in stores perhaps)?
<Guest42> QUESTION: What is canonicals plan about compiz? Do you use compiz on the phone?
<Scrivener> QUESTION: Ubuntu partners with some OEMs to get Ubuntu on a few laptops, but has Ubuntu ever considered partnering with hardware manufacturers by selling their hardware (maybe rebranded, maybe not) from an Ubuntu shop experience? That is, if there is hardware that works very well with Ubuntu, could Ubuntu sell that hardware from an Ubuntu-specific web store? A new user wants to get a webcam, and they'd no longer have to search for Ubun
<Scrivener> tu-compatible ones (like the Logitech C615 I just purchased). They could just go to your store, and maybe Ubuntu could get a cut of sales that way while basically just "advertising" the product. Everybody wins.
<snwh> Ubuntu Death Star edition, I like it.
<DanS> Hey DarthVader.. just make sure you do a 'sudo apt-get xx-9-heavy-turbolaser'
<snwh> be sure to: sudo apt-get install vent-port-cover
<marcoceppi> `juju deploy vent-cover`
<Paulo_> JONO: Sorry...there should be a question mark there:
<Paulo_> Asking the user about the online searches at installation time, with no default answer, is not a viable solution for our "privacy concerns"? Maybe something like two buttons 'Yes/No', with no default.
<Paulo_> QUESTION: Asking the user about the online searches at installation time, with no default answer, is not a viable solution for our "privacy concerns". Maybe something like two buttons 'Yes/No', with no default.
<rrnwexec> QUESTION: Should "everyday folks" that enjoy Ubuntu (but don't dig into the code) care whether Ubuntu moves to a rolling-release strategy? The volume of press on this would seem to indicate this is a really big deal. What are your thoughts?
<deshack> QUESTION: some days ago we saw the results of a poll made by TechWeekEurope, which shows that Jolla's Sailfish is the most expected Mobile OS, while Ubuntu comes after it. Do you think Sailfish may be a problem for the spread of Ubuntu in mobile?
<benkaiser> +1 for interviewing Mark Shuttleworth
<sebsebseb> general opensource/freesoftwre interviews with anyone yep  :)
<sebsebseb> other distros everythi8ng
<rrnwexec> +1 for interviews
<sebsebseb> upstream pr ojects the lot
<schmoobuntu> is Ubuntu considering to integrate something like AirDroid into dash? Not just for ubuntu phones
<solarcloud_3srcn> Yes I would find that usefull, Jono.
 * sebsebseb could go on maybe hmm
<DarthVader> @snwh DeathBuntu
<linuxDoug> DarthVader - sudo apt-get purge tatooine
<balo> linuxDoug: i think it was Alderaan
<linuxDoug> oh yeah... it's been a while
<snwh> DarthVader I had to: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7027392/deathbuntu.png
<solarcloud_3srcn> QUESTION: I'm seeing Richard Stallman give a talk next week, If you had one question to ask RMS, Jono, What Would Your Question Be ??
<linuxDoug> DarthVader: nice
<DarthVader_> snwh this is great :D
<benkaiser> JoseeAntonioR: Do you have a url for that background behind you? that would make a nice wallpaper for my room
<Scrivener> Stallman scares me a little.
<JoseeAntonioR> benkaiser: actually not, I didn't make it :/
<popey> "what do toes taste like?"
<Scrivener> Yes!
<Scrivener> ^ This
<LukeBee> QUESTION: Is there any news regarding updates to quickly? I think I heard something about new templates but may have been dreaming.
<snwh> ""is that jam good on toast?
<logx_> QUESTION: Other projects like GTK, Qt, KDE and Gnome  are moving to Wayland. Would an Ubuntu display server be compatible to that or would it be extra work for the developers to support it?
<Scrivener> QUESTION: You recently adopted a very Humble Bundle-esque donation system recently, which I very much approve of. Are you allowed to disclose which categories of donation have received the most funding thus far?
<benkaiser> JoseeAntonioR: Damn :(
<popey> QUESTION: In addition to the phone core-apps your team is shepherding, can you tell us what other apps you'd like to see on Ubuntu phone from 3rd parties at launch or soon after?
<Scrivener> QUESTION: Have you ever smoked a pipe? I think you'd look rather dapper with one.
<solarcloud_3srcn> good question popey !!
<DarthVader_> QUESTION: Ever thought of a Donation button in the Software Center? Users could easily donate to their favourite apps and Canonical could get like 10% of each donation.
<Scrivener> +1 popey
<snwh> QUESTION: will Ubuntu Phone include multimedia codecs for ease of media playback (and be snubbing Adobe Flash)?
<pemibo> QUESTION: I really like how Gnome Shell notifications appear and that I can easily answer messages right out of it. Are there any plans for Unity to adopt this feature or develop something similar?
<Paulo_> QUESTION: Why the lowest price of USC apps is something like 2-3 dollars? Isn't this a problem for developers twing to sell their apps?
<Scrivener> Portland. Yeah, people in Portland are weird. I do have a churchwarden pipe, though. Fun stuff.
<Scrivener> That guy sounds nasty.
<Paulo_> *trying
<DanS> Weber has an Android app.. $4.95
<pemibo> Ubuntu phone os should really deliver an Whatsapp app. I know a lot of people whos first question would be: Can it run Whatsapp?
<solarcloud_3srcn> QUESTION: Will Jono ever be driving an All Electric Car ?
<balo> pemibo: nobody should use whatsapp because of its security concerns
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What about a flying car?
<netcurli> balo: +1
<Scrivener> QUESTION: Will Canonical itself be putting any effort to make Unity more customizable? Or is this just left up to the community to get creative with? :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Any more questions, guys?
<Scrivener> QUESTION: What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?
<linuxDoug> We have to go back!  ... to the future!
<snwh> you want hovering, look up quantum levitation
<sebsebseb> linuxDoug: no Ubuntu in 1985 :D
<jamesh> QUESTION: What is your favourite programming language?
<Scrivener> He did not get a Monty Python reference. D:
<Scrivener> I am horrified.
<benkaiser> +1 for python
<linuxDoug> He loves Python and doesn't recognize the Monty variety.  Interesting  :-)
<Scrivener> Inorite?
<emaxxim> C++ rocks?
<Scrivener> Yes, monty python and the holy grail.
<snwh> QUESTION: least and most favourite part(s) of Unity?
<Scrivener> Probably the most well-known Monty Python reference ;)
<marcoceppi> The worlds most overplayed and possibly overrated monty python movie
<Damas> What languages does one need to know to write applications for Ubuntu Desktop?
<linuxDoug> Jono - the correct answer to the question was, "African or European?"
<jamesh> QUESTION: Do you think pyside will get its act together for Qt5?
<logx_> QUESTION: If Adobe was open to it, would Canonical put effort/money in porting Photoshop to Ubuntu?
<Scrivener> linuxDoug, though I would've also taken "Blue!" for an answer.
<jaduncan> QUESTION: Any updates on the Ubuntu Phone image release date.
<jaduncan> ?
<linuxDoug> :-)
<emaxxim> How works he new Unity with the ATI and Nvidia card in term of prformance?
<DarthVader_> QUESTION: When will Unity Spread finished?
<solarcloud> QUESTION: When you first started off with your 'Linux UK' group in the early years, How Many People Were In The Linux Community And How Did You Communicate To Each Other , back then ??
<emaxxim> How works the new Unity with the ATI and Nvidia card in term of prformance?
<Damas> QUESTION: What languages does one need to know to write applications for Ubuntu Desktop?
<jaduncan> QUESTION: what would you recommend as a replacement for LUGRadio? I'm not really finding anything with a similar vibe.
<DanS> QUESTION: One of the reasons I still dual boot is Netflix.. any chance it will ever be supported in Ubuntu?
<linuxDoug> Netflix requires the silverlight plugin, which is a microslosh product
<benkaiser> QUESTION: Don't you use the compiz desktop wall / desktop cube? what about the scale plugin? maybe I just use these coming from Mac OSX
<emaxxim> QUESTION:  How works the new Unity with the ATI and Nvidia card in term of prformance?
<rrnwexec> QUESTION: You've taken a charter fishing cruise with a really bad captain. Now, you're unfortunately stranded on a desert island with only a tablet and one movie stored on it. What movie would you want that to be?
<tuxkalle_> QUESTION: What do you tink about Gnome Shell?
<pemibo> QUESTION: Would you prefer quickly to create apps for Ubuntu or will c++ and qml be the future on the deskop too?
<DanS> linuxDoug.. Netflix works in ChromeOS.. do they run silverlight?
<sebsebseb> Ok long question/thing coming up:
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: I like GNOME Shell, but its also resulted in many differnet interface choices,  Cinnamon and Mate, and I assume Unity to an extent as well really, plus more recently the fall mode is being forked by a distro as well. I think this is a good thing, because it means more choice for the users, but some people call it fragmentation and see it as a bad thing, what do you think about that?
<linuxDoug> yes they do.
<love4ubuntu> When is Apple going to get their act together and provide itunes for Ubuntu? Wouldn't itunes be a boon to ubuntu adoption and growth?
<linuxDoug> ...I'm pretty sure anyway
<Paulo_> QUESTION: What's your favorite TV series?
<Scrivener> love4ubuntu, Nice way to support a competitor? I don't think they see a big enough Linux crowd that would be using iTunes yet, and Apple will need to be making money, too.
<Scrivener> As in they wouldn't do it if they didn't see a money opportunity that justified it.
<tuxkalle_> QUESTION: Do you use Mega the cloud service that kim dotcom? Do you suport his freedom fight?
<solarcloud> +1TED
<hippyjake> Question: will E17 stable be in the repo?
<stavros> QUESTION: upstart or systemD ?
<Scrivener> Firefly
<Scrivener> Say Firefly.
<Scrivener> Standard geek answer.
<Damas> QUESTION: Why do you think true LInux mobile OS failed before(Maemo 5, Meego, OpenMoko etc)? And why do you think Ubuntu Mobile OS will succeed?
<Scrivener> I approve of Top Gear.
<DarthVader_> +1 for TopGear
<grungekid> red dwarf!
<DanS> QUESTION: What can you tell us about what Matthieu James is cooking up for Ubuntu 13.04 icon sets?
<solarcloud> +1 Red dwarf
<love4ubuntu> The itunes question is perfectly valid. Wow. Thanks for skipping over it.
<SidPayton> QUESTION: When does the contest for the app design end?
<tuxkalle_> QUESTION: what is your text editor of choise
<jaduncan> Scrivener: probably an extra issue of not wanting to make a minor competitor more useful. Windows was the incumbent, so it was worth it.
<DarthVader_> QUESTION: What is your favourite episode of TopGear?
<marcoceppi> love4ubuntu: thanks for prefacing your question with "QUESTION:"
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: 2 minutes, blast time!
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: are you going to play guitar or drums?
<sebsebseb> JoseeAntonioR: yep hopefly if you meant palying something :d
<jamesh> QUESTION: Did you get a chance to look at any early reviews of Blackberry's Z10 ? Its all swipe based like Ubuntu Phone
<JoseeAntonioR> sebsebseb: maybe, depends on him!
<sebsebseb> JoseeAntonioR: are you teh other guy on the thing?  can't really see who that is
<JoseeAntonioR> sebsebseb: that's me, yes
<jaduncan> Android base kernel compatibility is going to be the new IBM compatible - everyone's using the same linux underpinnings.
<Marius> Hi, how can you close an app in Ubuntu Phine?
<Scrivener> QUESTION: If you love BBQ so much, why haven't you moved to Texas yet? ;) No income tax here either -- think of how much more BBQ you could have :o
<sebsebseb> JoseeAntonioR: yeah thought so
<love4ubuntu> Sorry for the misunderstanding manvakos
<Scrivener> You did miss the iTunes question.
<Scrivener> But okay ;)
<Scrivener> not mine, scroll up
<solarcloud> Well done Jono +1 .. I' will ask RMS for you ...
<Scrivener> It wasn't miiine
<love4ubuntu> itunes for ubuntu?
<jierro> who like turtles?
<pemibo> Thank you jono
<netcurli> thank you
<Scrivener> Thanks.
<DarthVader_> may the force be with you
<Scrivener> <3
<Scrivener> O.o
<mike-dev> Thank you
<netcurli> DarthVader_: :D
<benkaiser> Thanks :)
<jbenigma> will ubuntu phone on nexus work for both cdma and gsm models?
<JoseeAntonioR> jbenigma: we're not live right now
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-31
<dholbach> good morning
<techguru> hello
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, techguru
<techguru> how is it going
<JoseeAntonioR> techguru: fine, thanks :) how may I help you?
<techguru> nothing just hanging out
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok
<techguru> know have I am getting a evolution calender error
<JoseeAntonioR> techguru: as the topic and the entrymsg says, for support please go to #ubuntu
<Test312> Hello!
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-03
<linuxlab> iguess it is not on air now?
<linuxlab> oh well, sad i missed it
<linuxlab> bye good opensource people :-)
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-01-28
<KarielG0> hello everyone
<wreckingBaller> Evening UBRRrr-Ubnuntu-Users 's !
<wreckingBaller> **Ubbuntu
<macMill> hi
<wreckingBaller> **Ubuntu .. damn fat fingers .. :(
<macMill> can anyone hear me?
<wreckingBaller> turn on your voice ..
<macMill> ok, you get me
<wreckingBaller> Have a hug : http://youtu.be/W6DmHGYy_xk?t=2m44s  ALOHA everybody !
<wreckingBaller> Whooopsie : http://youtu.be/W6DmHGYy_xk?t=3s
<slavo> howdy !
<samertm_> hey all :D
<wreckingBaller> we can hear you Jono.
<samertm_> we can see you
<KarielG0> hey Jono
<KarielG0> I can see you
<macMill> I can c u
<howefield> for better or worse, you are seen :)
<theBest> I can see you too!
<slavo> nice red T-shirt
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Jono Bacon Q&A - Speakers: jono
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/28/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<samertm_> what's the viewer count?
<KarielG0> we don't need social media, we remember about your stream <3
<dick_turpin> Oh god my eyes
<wreckingBaller> KarielG0, troo , I saw the tweet .
<macMill> funny shirt
<KarielG0> the stream is like 4 minutes late
<wreckingBaller> El Tweet I saw 10 mins ago : https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir/status/428237398682898433
<KarielG0> okay, fine now ;)
<shikaki> Can see you!!
<micah2> Nice shirt, Jono!
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] I heard that Canonical is planning to implement "click" applications so something like AppStore is using instead of repos - how is that going on?
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: Anti aliased corners in Ubuntu 14.04, official or not?
<wreckingBaller> qUESTION: Earlier this week around the Snowden shit-storm , I saw a tweet conversation that you had with Laura about Princesses. [Note : If this is confidential = please , then ignore] . However, this is obviously a very serious subject to be talking about with all of the confirmed bachelors that we hang -out with . [ hehe ] .. Can you enlighten us on the generality of that discussion, earlier this week .
<Rapha_> Will there be a whatsappclient for ubuntuphone in the next mounth?
<theBest> QUESTION: Your goal is that one has only one device with all apps and data on it. Most people have two or more devices which are (will be) capable of running Ubuntu. How well will those devices work together in the future if running the same Ubuntu when connected e.g. over USB, LAN or WLAN? What about e.g. streaming of apps to different devices?
<iBotPeaches> QUESTION: How is the mir roadmap coming along?
<k1l_> QUESTION: can you tell more about the reasons for valve to switch to debian with steamOS quite late before release?
<samertm_> QUESTION: What support does Canonical have for university linux user groups? We're huge fans of Ubuntu at George Mason University here in the States and we're prepping for a 14.04 installfest.
<slavo> QUESTION: will you be present at MWC Barcelona ?
<number22> QUESTION: whats your opinion about piracy, is it effects all industries same? (music, movies, software etc.
<d0od> QUESTION: Canonical will be at MWC later this month, can you reveal anything about what you plan to be up to?
<macMill> QUESTION: Is
<wreckingBaller> Question Update .. It wasn't about Princesses it was about " Sofia The First and Jake And The Neverland Pirates "  https://twitter.com/lauracowen/status/427847871892041728
<delsa> hi to all
<mike-dev> QUESTION: Will Unity 8 and Mir run on a Raspberry Pi?
<plma> [QUESTION] (sorry for my english) Hi jono, in your personal opnion about the debate between upstart and systemd in the debian community? Do you think that upstart is technically better than systemd ? (apart from the portability argument, because it's unkown if any of the projects is going to be portable) . Thank you
<d0od> QUESTION: With Google today releasing new developer tools for bringing Chrome Apps (formerly known as 'packaged apps') to Android and iOS. What are Canonical doing to support HTML5 app devs on Ubuntu Touch?
<KarielG0> How will Canonical fight with huge corporations? They seriously slow down many small and non-profit developers, also they make their patent wars (RedHat is fighting with stupid patent cases).
<KarielG0> Can you play any Metallica's song?
<macMill> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu going to develope and use its own API on top of MIR insteam of QT/QML?
<dick_turpin> Will I have to be in China to buy this phone?
<johnnybegood> QUESTION: Does Ubuntu touch "maps" works offline?
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] With Click store, will I be able to have up to dated programs even on like LTS releases? I hate the fact that I need to use f. ex. Libre Office 3 or play with PPA's which newbie users aren't familiar with
<halfmast> Question: What's going on with the clock app?
<samertm_> QUESTION: How does the QML-based Unity compare to the C++ Unity performance wise?
<xedi> QUESTION: Will it be possible to use clickpages in other distributions? I assume Ubuntu flavors will use it but how complicated would it be on non-Ubuntu based distros?
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] what is that device next to your magic mouse?
<B3rn475> hello
<marlinc> QUESTION: Did you read my email about Canonical and the business support stuff?
<wreckingBaller> marlic: Do you have a Web reference for that ?
<thumper> QUESTION: is there any plan to have the ubuntu phone / tablet run android apps?
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] What's the goal of ubuntu one except the synchronization? how do you want people to use it? for example on MEGA you can get 50GB free vs One 5GB,
<jono> jonobacon.org/creative
<Levan> [QUESTION] Who would win in a fight Stalin or Genghis Khan
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] few minutes ago you said that we'll be able to buy Ubuntu handsets on 2014, on OMG: Ubuntu they wrote that you said that probably not in 2014 and rather in 2015, what's your official statement?
<d0od> KarielG0: No we didn't, we said that he thought (!) that handsets from major OEMs wouldn't arrive until 2015, but that smaller OEMs would arrive in 2014.
<johnnybegood> Hope the phone is for 2014. Cannot wait another year!
<wreckingBaller> QUESTION:Jono    ,can you put Hose's Ubuntu name on launchpad -  or the tweet feed that he/she has for the University guys in this ChatRoom later , for the guys at George-mason University for their Uber Install. fest ? Brilliant work guys !
<KarielG0> thx d0od
<johnnybegood> cool d0od.
<thumper> d0od: you know jono isn't going to give you special info here :)
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] on which markets will Ubuntu Phone go for? Android is rather going for all, iOS for high end, Sailfish for mid end and Firefox OS for low end.
<stefanocorona12> I hear + See you!
<B3rn475> QUESTION: Talking about Ubuntu on TVs. Are there any news about that?
<slavo> QUESTION: what about your barbecue project ?
<wreckingBaller> mike-dev, Talk to AlanBell in this chatroom or #ubuntu-uk .. he's doing that on a Raspberry Pi Althou, it's a slow one .. you can always talk to Alan Pope on Google Plus or again in the #ubuntu-uk IRChatrooom.
<micah2> QUESTION: Is canonical working on expanding the library of music for sale on Ubuntu One? There are some albums that I'd like to buy that aren't available from Ubuntu One, I'd like to throw my dollars at canonical rather than Amazon.
<Levan> [QUESTION] Do you think England Football team get passed the group stage ?? and why do they always lose ?  1966 does not count.
<raven> QUESTION: Where do you see Ubuntu with all its flavors and devices in 5 or 10 years? What features will make it unique?
<mike-dev> wreckingBaller: thanks for the info.
<stefanocorona12> QUESTION: Does everyone in Canonical use Unity by requirement? --Or-- Do they have choice of flavour on their desktop?
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] could you please play a Metallica's song at the end? ;)
<theBest> QUESTION: What do you think of  Windows 8 in terms of usability?
<xedi> Click Packages, sorry for the typo
<B3rn475> QUESTION: Talking about Ubuntu for Tablets. When Unity 8 will come out on desktop will it be available even on Tablet too? I would really like to walk with my Nexus 10 using the touch version and when i come home dock it (it has HDMI) and work on it with the desktop version.
<wreckingBaller> QUESTION  No.3 (I'm on a Roll   !!!!  ): Would it be OK if someone in my gnu Linux User Group would put a projekt on the , Bounty-source .com database  as I know if * WE cannot do all the coding , then , of-course others can take Up the slack and we would be good at promoting that and alleviating the Qt -not -yet-available-App situation on Ubuntu Touch .. Note I will not do this myself , but I know someone who CAN .my two bits . yur thought
<wreckingBaller>  ?
<Lost34> good aft. jone
<callisto14> QUESTION: Will you be able to run most of the programs available for the desktop ubuntu version on ubuntu touch? Like LibreOffice, Gimp, Eclipse etc..
<wreckingBaller> mike-dev,  I think they will go with Gnome shell or XFCE. http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/a-raspberry-pi-build-cluster-for-ubuntu
<obounaim> [QUESTION} which phone do you own currently?
<wreckingBaller> mike-dev, But they will need a 'wallpaper' if you wanna try-out on flickr , or summit :) http://xfce-look.org/
<wreckingBaller> QUESTION UPDATE (of question 3) = that was for the UBUNTU ADVOCATE package  , sorry ran outta room .
<Levan> if he is there where is he hiding ??
<Levan> Is he hiding behind the guitar ??
<KuCZik> What is your personal opinion about WINE?
<KuCZik> QUESTION: What is your personal opinion about WINE?
<longviewbits> QUESTION: What's the deal with the "Technical Support" positions requiring Mandarin? That eliminates a lot of folks. :/
<wreckingBaller> QUESTION: Have you changed your Grumpy Cat Wallpaper on your Ubuntu Desktop to something new , I really liked that : Could you do a "new Monthly reddit wallpaper of your desktop" as a feature of the weekly  Jono Bacon Q&A so we can all love cats & Reddit ???
<chaskes> yes guitar
<B3rn475> GUITAR YES
<raven> YES GUITAR
<k1l_> yes, guitar at the end :)
<wreckingBaller> yes guitar , but with thunder !!
<KarielG0> YES GUITAR
<Levan> [Question]  if we will be getting ubuntu phones/phone in 2014, what quarter roughly??
<plma> yes guitar :)
<Lost34> Q: Jono, how many devs are now working in ubuntu phone apps?...more or less, sorry if this quest, is repeated
<Levan> I vote pie democracy: I can !!!!!
<samertm_> yes guitar :D
<Levan> I want gimp on my phone
<longviewbits> btw... YES GUITAR
<Levan> [QUESTION] What is your personal opinion on Vodka, WINE is good but is Vodka good ??
<shikaki> YES Guitar!!!
<KarielG0> I prefer acoustic ;)
<osfast> i use the ubuntu desktop nou for a qouple a years it has motivated me to learn programming , recenty i started hosting a minceraft server witch is teaching me a lot, i want to thank you for helping me in my life in this way
<k1l_> QUESTION: how much guitar practise hours do you do in a week?
<wreckingBaller> Go Jono the bacon, Guitar Whipster !
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<KarielG0> if somebody's curious - first it was Master of Puppets and now Nothing Else matters
<KarielG0> Disposable Heroes - not sure
<KarielG0> thx Bacon man ;)
<adi__> QUESTION: Will Unity 8 for desktop look the same as now(launcher-left+panel-top)?
<samertm_> impressive!
<wreckingBaller> Aargh , they're leaving me to fight Fedora a-lone !! AAAAAaaaargh .
<wreckingBaller> Bye y 'all .
<stefanocorona12> QUESTION: what brand is that guitar?
<roy_> Ola !
<roy____> Ola !
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-01-29
<hannuman> QUESTION: he online right now, or its a record?
<daki> da
<mhall119> jose: we're going to cancel today's UE update, too many people are away at a sprint
<jose> mhall119: no worries, then :)
<jose> popey: PLEASE, again, PLEASE, let me know when you do an ubuntuonair session
<jose> it's not just a matter of taking it over, we have a calendar and twitter feed and public that reads us
<mhall119> jose: we really need to build a backend to support ubuntuonair.com
<jose> I know, but we need someone who knows django :)
<mhall119> that's easing, finding someone who knows django *and* has time to do the work, that's the hard part :)
<mhall119> s/easing/easy/
<jose> I could try and start learning django, but would take some time
<popey> jose: please can you document this?
<popey> jose: we have been doing these design hangouts for some time now.
<popey> jose: rather than beat me up afterwards ☹
<jose> popey: yeah, you stopped them a while ago so they were not on the calendar
<jose> popey: every wednesday at 14 UTC?
<popey> jose: every 2 weeks
<jose> popey: scheduled, please confirm you see it at ubuntuonair.com/calendar
<jose> if anyone else is going to be on the show, let me know their IRC nicks so AirBot can recognize them as speakers and they can fetch questions
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-01-30
<evrimgok> hello guys
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-01-31
<utkarsh_> d
<utkarsh_> hi
<utkarsh_> anyone here
<utkarsh_> ??
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-26
<dholbach> good morning
<Fogas21> Hi guys!
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> starting in 10m!
<grv_> hlo
<Guest58784> hlo
<YoBoY> hi
<Sivious> Hello everybody!
<dholbach> hey hey - just about to start
<Masternoob> hi everyone :)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam has all of the details
<dholbach> any questions already?
<dpm> hi all o/
<YoBoY> o/
<YoBoY> yes in Paris
<dholbach> woohoo
<dholbach> go Paris go!
<YoBoY> :D
<Guest65393> I can't even install Ubuntu ;-;
<YoBoY> my way to do : select the type of event, find a venue for that type, register it on the different website, promote it (blog, social networks, mailing lists)
<dholbach> Guest65393, why? what's happening? did you follow the instructions on http://www.ubuntu.com/download?
<dholbach> any questions from anyone?
<dholbach> developer.ubuntu.com/snappy
<dholbach> ubuntu.com/things
<AkivaAvraham> QUESTION: Whats the most pressing issue that needs to be solved?
<dholbach> big hugs!
<YoBoY> thanks :)
<AkivaAvraham> later o/
<dpm> cheers everyone!
<jinal> Anyone from Gujarat, India?
<zapataj> Hi everyone! Is there an event in for the NYC crowd? Thanks!
<zapataj> Looking forward o this! Have a good jam everyone!
<ErayAydin> Hi all!
<saee> hai
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-27
<dholbach> good morning
<Dethoss> hey all
<Dethoss> <h7>good afternoon</h7>
<utopia> hello, i am a new person in ubuntu, i let my windows etape behind, and i am so happy!!
<utopia> i want to thank everybody to make this part of life possible
<belkinsa> \o/
<utopia> greetings and love to everyone everywhere
<belkinsa> o/ utopia (that means hey utopia)
<utopia> yes..utopia! always trying to happen
<belkinsa> utopia, are you thinking about being a part of our wonderful Community?
<utopia> i am trying to learn the use and the basics of this wonderful alternative system
<utopia> and of course i am interested
<belkinsa> Do you need any mentoring?
<belkinsa> utopia, I invited you to #linuxpadawan, a mentoring system for Linux users.
<utopia_> today i solve the issue with my printer... using the information gived by the kind people on the comunnity fron the net
<utopia_> and after some time
<utopia_> i got my printer working
<utopia_> is just amazing
<utopia_> now i am trying to learn the commands
<utopia_> and the language
<utopia_> and how it works
<belkinsa> It is amazing what a open source community can do for support
<belkinsa> And other thinsg
<utopia_> my knowledge was so shorthanded by using windows
<utopia_> cause it give you not possibilitie to manage your own computer
<belkinsa> It's once was for me.
<utopia_> your own environment
<belkinsa> utopia_, I can PM you?
<utopia_> yes
<belkinsa> No QA today?
<justCarakas> o/
<nanek> Hi
<justCarakas> no countdown today ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: mhall119, dpm, popey, balloons, dholbach
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/01/27/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<popey> hello all
<popey> \o/
 * nhaines waves at everyone.
<imnichol> QUESTION if there's one thing that we could do to help the commmunity, what would it be?
<Darkrebel> Hello :)
<rayq> o/
<justCarakas> o/
<Pablo_> hello
<Orn> Hello
<nhaines> Can hear you right now.
<belkinsa> QUESTION: Is there a way to make Unity 8 semi-transparent like how Unity 7 is?
<Omar> Hey everyone
<MS_Titanic> [QUESTION] Will the BQ Phone will an Ubuntu logo on it?
<Orn> I can hear you clearly with my ear organ holes
<dpm> o/
<Darkrebel> lol
<dpm> hi everyone!
<nhaines> QUESTION: What is the next form factor for Ubuntu and why is it a smart watch?
<justCarakas> QUESTION will machines vs machines ship by default ? I think it should
<Darkrebel> cant you wait a little with the questions ? let em talk first.
<amin007> hi
<belkinsa> Darkrebel, there is a lag between the stream and IRC and also it helps them to have questions to answer rather than waiting.
<Darkrebel> a oki sry :)
<belkinsa> Also, they have been doing this for a year now.
<belkinsa> Darkrebel, it's cool.
<Darkrebel> well im new so guess ill have to follow up.
<nhaines> Darkrebel: there's usually a 2 minute lag.  But it's okay, they queue them up.  That's why the all caps "question" at the beginning is important.  :)
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<dpm> Darkrebel, no worries, feel free to ask any time, we go through all the questions
<Darkrebel> thx a lot
<nhaines> Also when I'm on air I usually just have someone else track the questions.  ;)
<dpm> there goes popey's cat!
<dpm> opening the doos, not bad!
<Darkrebel> hehe
<dpm> *door
<dpm> http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/find-a-task/#!/toplevel/develop
<dpm> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2967/
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/
<dpm> And in particular translations for the phone: http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic
<justCarakas> QUESTION why all the mirrors popey :D
<belkinsa> Cute cat.
<Darkrebel> saw that also got aspergers so my concentration span is like 0
<nhaines> I feel like I should install the calculator reboot.
<mhall119> on no, popey has a ghost in the room
<dor_cat> hello
<justCarakas> Darkrebel: join the club ;)
<Orn> Meaning the default terminal on ubuntu is getting some yoloswag bling bling?
<popey> s/ghosts/cats/
<nhaines> I feel like terminal tabs aren't at all important on the phone because of the application lifecycle.
<Orn> so yoloswag bling bling indeed
<justCarakas> QUESTION why can't you copy past in the terminal I also tried nano but I couldn't use it because I couldn't save or exit because the keyboard wouldn't allow it
<dor_cat> yor door is opened
<nhaines> But the display is far nicer than the other one.
<popey> http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/find-a-task/#!/toplevel/develop
<imnichol> thanks
<Orn> you can copy paste via ctrl + shift + v / ctrl + shift + c
<nhaines> Orn: no you can't.  There are no control or meta keys on the keyboard.
<Omar> What will happen with the already released Ubuntu IVI (cars) ?
<Darkrebel> I got a server running winserv, think my next projekt will be put an unbuntu on that one, would really like to try it again to c how far you have come, been 4 years since i played with it-
<zeflove> nhaines just tested on 14.10, working. i always rightcliked till now, thanks Orn :)
<nhaines> Darkrebel: you should definitely try it out!  A live CD or a virtual machine are both really easy ways to try out Ubuntu!
<Darkrebel> how about gfx drivers ?
<belkinsa> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2967/
<nhaines> zeflove: I thought you were talking about the Ubuntu Terminal app for phone.  :)
<belkinsa> And https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<Darkrebel> last time i had to use a beta one that did not work well
<nhaines> Darkrebel: you'll have to try it and see.  The Free drivers are fantastic, but the proprietary drivers are out of our hands.
<Omar> Is there any VOIP app in ubuntu touch store?
<nhaines> Omar: I'm not seeing any.
<Darkrebel> The gui ?
<Darkrebel> Im not social
<Darkrebel> gonna down the server then gonna play with it tonight just woke up :) c ya all later ill try and help where i can.
<Darkrebel> cya
<popey> http://rpadovani.com/ubuntu-phone-glimpse-hardware/
<rpadovani> (I love when my blog is quoted on IRC :D)
<nhaines> rpadovani: :D
<MS_Titanic> @popey: thanks for the link
<Omar> Is there any plan for ubuntu tablet launch innear future?
<we_want_ubuntu_p> QUESTION No global jam in Portugal...
<nhaines> we_want_ubuntu_p: that's not a question.  :)
<nhaines> we_want_ubuntu_p: contact your friends and your LoCo team and run an Ubuntu Global Jam event yourself!  It's fun and easy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<we_want_ubuntu_p> QUESTION Bq phone will have the same translations that exist in launchpad?
<popey> we_want_ubuntu_p: yes. if they're done before the image is built
<kapanda> How do I fix a problem with lubuntu. I made a startup flash and it gave me an error something like gfx boot.c32
<we_want_ubuntu_p> QUESTION It's possible to translate the ubuntu webpage?
<justCarakas> QUESTION would it be posible to install a snappy package for a LAMP server on your phone ?
<dpm> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<dpm> snappy-devel(AT)lists.ubuntu.com
<justCarakas> QUESTION what is the difference between a .snappy and a .click
<we_want_ubuntu_p> Ubuntu is growing in Portugal. And i think is important to have an friendly interface :p
<justCarakas> QUESTION: here comes an other one :p => why not just 1 package extention?
<justCarakas> just trying to imprint my name into your minds :D
<we_want_ubuntu_p> QUESTION Is not to risk to make unity8 default only in 16.04LTS?
<mich_linux_guy> Question: Is original BeagleBone (not black)?
<mich_linux_guy> CORRECTION: Is original BeagleBone (not black) supported?
<dpm> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/porting/
<mich_linux_guy> Thanks!
<justCarakas> QUESTION: what type of tea do you like popey
<popey> wet tea
<popey> hot and wet
<justCarakas> :p
<dpm> :)
<dpm> thanks everyone!
<mich_linux_guy> Cheers!
<nhaines> Thanks dpm and popey.  :)
<popey> thanks everyone!
<justCarakas> thanks for your time dpm and popey
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<utopiasinfin> #ubuntu
<snydox> Hello everybody... Are we about to start?
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-29
<dholbach> good morning
<Sauravraz> i lost all my data while installing ubuntu from windows 10 TP
<Sauravraz> i need to recover my 60 GB data
<Sauravraz> help me
<C0rv0> guys please help me
<C0rv0> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,116076.0.html
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-01
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Planning a Global Jam! - Speakers: nhaines, jose
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/02/01/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<wxl> rad backdrop jose :)
<jose> :D
<wxl> should we point people at existant information to prepare themselves for actually working on the jam or do they usually involve how-to presentations?
<jose> will answer on air in a min
<wxl> and for that matter, i was sort of thinking of making our loco focused on iso testing and bug triage. should i plan on supplying virtual machines?
<wxl> i'm just bring it up as they come. no rush :)
<wxl> :)
<wxl> thanks everyone!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-02-02
<kivi> mmmmm is this happening?
<dholbach> kivi: starting in 1h40m
<kivi> k
<lollipop> What's the topic?
<FHN> Hi everyone
<tathhu> 'ello
<popey> yo
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> just about to start in a few :)
<xaircore> hi everyone
<dragos> im the 10 year old from the Q&A
<Gnzles> !topic
<Gnzles> What's the role of Vulkan in Unity 8?
<_Sponge> Afternoon, guys !
<Gnzles> good afternoon, _Sponge
<_Sponge> Gnzles: You need to prefix your query with the word QUESTION.
<Legendario> hello everybody!
<Gnzles> QUESTION What's the role of Vulkan in Unity 8?
<_Sponge> Gnzles: good.
<root_ninjah> were is video??
<dragos> in 15 min
<root_ninjah> ok
<dragos> ubuntu posted on their google plus page the video with start in 15 min
<root_ninjah> i wait then
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Is Jane Silbers eMail at Canonical, jane.silber@canonical.com ?
<dholbach> yep, what _Sponge said earlier... make sure you prefix your questions with QUESTION: :-)
<dragon77> hello
<_Sponge> hi
<QUESTION> _Sponge, NO
<_Sponge> crumbs, that's complicated. #Meta Q&A.
<dragon77> QUESTION:Other than the BQ convergence tablet, will we get a convergence phone, or any other Ubuntu mobile device soon?
<_Sponge> Quick pop-Quiz while we wait !! : https://twitter.com/naggsen/status/694529610063712256
<mhall119> http://ubucon.org
<AJ__> hello
<_Sponge> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDeOddSyBS4
<_Sponge> It's live now.
<d0od>  I'm trying to work out what is on the other side of Popey's room by looking at the (very 70s) mirrored wardrobes behind him. Think my stream quality is too low to play the game.
<popey> mess, mostly
<CrazyLemon> QUESTION: when will we see desktop notification service update/rework/rewrite. notifyosd is ancient and we have not seen any redesign in notification area in quite some time
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Did sky get any Chrimbo presents ?
<thBest> How do you decide whos on the next Q&A?
<thBest> QUESTION: How do you decide whos on the next Q&A?
<dragon77> thbest they had a list.
<thBest> QUESTION: When will Ubuntu Touch switch to snappy? When the regular deb based OS switch?
<root_ninjah> QUESTION: how much will meizu pro 5 cost?
<thBest> QUESTION: Are you going to the MWC to Barcelona?
<thBest> dragon77 thanks. makes sense.
<_Sponge> QUESTION: CHANT: We were promised Jono. Where is Jono and the guitar ? We were promised Jono. Where is Jono and the guitar ? We were promised Jono. Where is Jono and the guitar ? We were promised Jono. Where is Jono and the guitar ?
<root_ninjah> can please up the volume ? i can't here
<root_ninjah> alan volume up a bit
<root_ninjah> sound is low
<root_ninjah> daniel si loud
<_Sponge> sounds fine to me.
<popey> turned mine up a bit
<root_ninjah> popey: thanks
<root_ninjah> much
<root_ninjah> mach better
<root_ninjah> QUESTION: will ubuntu adopt x-apps like mint?
<_Sponge> ooh goodie.
<_Sponge> sounds like he knows :)
<justCarakas> @popey the tablet has already been announced on omgubuntu
<root_ninjah> QUESTION: does kde programs run on mir?
<d0od> snap decisions \o/
<root_ninjah> QUESTION: will ubuntu 16.10 use unity7 or 8?
<d0od> TIL popey is evil.
<mhall119> "Chrimbo is Christmas, obviously" Obvious to who?
<_Sponge> mhall119: Brits mostly.
<mhall119> d0od: you knew that already :)
<Gnzles> QUESTION: Are there plans for a native window tiling mode in Unity 8?
<_Sponge> d0od: He has a grey side to. He's kind of a mixture, being a Dad.
<dragon77> QUESTION:When 16.04 comes, why don't you put a unity8 image as an alternative download on the main download page? Ofcourse tag it as testing and experimental so that unexperienced users don't download it by mistake. If you do so, at least you won't have journalists yelling "delayed" and you will have more testers.
<dragos> bye
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Do you know of any printer issues with the Ubuntu phones ?
<_Sponge> Where's ChloeWolfieGirl ?
<dragon77> _Sponge I am asking myself the same thing.
<tsimonq2> o/
<mhall119> _Sponge: you can ask about HUD for her :)
<_Sponge> tsimonq2: Is that you ?
<_Sponge> hope she's/he's Ok.
<_Sponge> Who's had a cold so far this winter ?
<zahidhameed> i have question about ubuntu 16.04lts, will it support file transfer from nokia X2 DS via bluetooth? ubuntu 14.04lts have failed in doing this
 * _Sponge sniffles.
<mhall119> _Sponge: I spoke to her Friday, she was okay at that time
<_Sponge> ok, cheers.
<tsimonq2> _Sponge: hm?
<tsimonq2> -Sno I just entered the channel XD
<_Sponge> tsimonq2: Are you CloeWolfieGirl ?
<_Sponge> hi dpm.
<tsimonq2> _Sponge: no :P
<_Sponge> k
<dpm> hey _Sponge
<_Sponge> dpm, sup ?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What's the best way to get started with Snappy and working with Snaps?
<dragon77> QUESTION: Would you like a tiling wm based Ubuntu flavor?(let's say i3wm)
<mhall119> tsimonq2: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<tsimonq2> thank you mhall119 :)
<dpm> _Sponge, enjoying today's Q&A questions :)
<_Sponge> Here's the Jono poll: https://twitter.com/naggsen/status/694529610063712256
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Is there an ISO that I can get that has Unity 8?
<_Sponge> no
<_Sponge> The next LTS after 16.04 is the *A* series.
 * mhall119 doesn't think that math works
<_Sponge> When is 18.04, then ?
<tsimonq2> _Sponge: is it the *A* series? Is that how it's going to work?
<mhall119> 16.04 = X, 16.10=Y, 17.04=Z, 17.10=A(?)
<_Sponge> oh ok .. so it's B, right-oh. (18.04)
<mhall119> Breezy Badger Strikes Back
<_Sponge> Maybe he'll go for the greek alphabet ?
<_Sponge> Maybe not.
<Knightmare> QUESTION: With the AT&T gone through, will you guys get a nice bonus :D and do you see the deal as a possible foothold for Ubuntu phone?
<tsimonq2> dholbach: thanks :)
<dragon77> QUESTION:Do we have to pretty much just use open source GPU drivers for Mir ATM?
<_Sponge> What happened with AT&T ?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: What do you think is missing to make ubuntu great platform for pro gamers?
<mhall119> Knightmare: AT&T is a very big company, the part building internal clouds in their datacenter will be quite far removed from the part that picks phones for their retail stores
<mhall119> I know with Verizon, they're technically different companies
<dragonbite> QUESTION: any work on Google Drive for Linux (as Copy.com is closing May 1, 2016)??  It isn't like Google didn't say a Linux version was coming ... 5 years ago (+/-).. this would be for desktop AND mobile.
<_Sponge> QUESTION: When's the next UDS ?
<tathhu> Knightmare, games? :P
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Any update on American carriers for Ubuntu Phone, or is that run through the handset carriers?
<Knightmare> :D
<Knightmare> other than that
<tsimonq2> +1 dragonbite
<_Sponge> QUESTION: With popey's prediction on the ubuntu podcast of ten Ubuntu phones, by the end of the year (available) How many are left, and are needed, in stores to reach ten phones ?
<mhall119> popey said 10 phones?
<_Sponge> yes.
<popey> 10 _devices_
<_Sponge> whatever.
<mhall119> I'm surprised they let popey make predictions about these things, sounds like cheating to me
<tsimonq2> XD
<tathhu> :D
 * _Sponge likes insider knowledge.
<mhall119> "fast paced" by normal standards, "slow" by jcastro standards
<Knightmare> QUESTION: When will we see a converged codebase on the desktop?
<dragonbite> I mean "Official" Google Drive
<diddledan> QUESTION: was the ubucon summit videoed and when will those videos be uploaded to youtube?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What happens to Unity 7 after Unity 8 is released and what happens for people who are still using Unity 7? Will it automatically update with a do-release-upgrade? I can see a flavor of Ubuntu for Unity 7 XD
<mhall119> diddledan: SCALE recorded some of UbuCon for us
<dragos> QUESTION:why ubuntu phone emulator is allways offline?
<tsimonq2> diddledan, mhall119: It's in the UWN
<_Sponge> dholbach: popey I meant UOS !
<diddledan> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> next UOS should be in May
<_Sponge> ok, cheers. Daniel can shut up now :)
<tathhu> :D
<_Sponge> Blah Blah Blah ... Yaddie Yaddie Yaddie ... It's in May ...
<dholbach> _Sponge: whaaaat!? :)
<_Sponge> dholbach: Only kidding :)
<tsimonq2> dholbach: they are in the UWN
<dholbach> awesome
<_Sponge> QUESTION: As we are heavily restricted when viewing on-line videos for UbuCons. Would Canonical consider getting a TV department for the UbuCons etc .. So we can actually see the friggin' event.
<_Sponge> i.e. there are always youtube problems, that could be solved by a TV team.
<mhall119> _Sponge: SCALE had a large A/V team already there, and since we were using their venue space they already had everything setup
<mhall119> they just had technical problems on the first day
<_Sponge> mhall119: Yeah, but it was crapolla.
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: are there QA test cases for Unity 8?
<dragos> QUESTION:how to install apps to ubuntu phone emulator?
<tsimonq2> popey, dholbach: where can I find them?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!
<_Sponge> Note: Dragos is ten years old.
<tsimonq2> _Sponge: I'm 13 XD
<dholbach> tsimonq2: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/files/head:/tests/
<dholbach> not exactly hard to find, right? :-)
<tsimonq2> thanks dholbach :)
<tsimonq2> :D
<_Sponge> Ok bye everyone !
<dholbach> :-)
<tsimonq2> thanks popey and dholbach :)
<dholbach> big hugs! :)
<tsimonq2> :D
<dholbach> thanks everyone!
<dragos_> :)
<_Sponge> cool.
<_Sponge> time for a cigar - THAT'S A WRAP !
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks everyone
<tsimonq2> dholbach: I'll let you know about that Snappy documentation...can I find you on #snappy?
<dholbach> sure
<tsimonq2> dholbach: okay, see you around :D
<dholbach> rock and roll
<_Sponge> Remember the survey : https://twitter.com/naggsen/status/694529610063712256
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-02-04
<dragonbite> :)
<ragib> hello
<ragib> anyone here?
<ragib> need help
<dragonbite> I'm here, but I am not much help
<dragonbite> If you are having problem with the video on the page, go to the YouTube page and it seems more active.
<dragonbite> Either by clicking the YouTube icon on the video or go to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7kHZc9M0pg
<dragonbite> The YouTube version is timing down (2 minutes now)
<davidcalle> Hello, we'll start in a couple minutes :)
<davidcalle> ragib: what do you need help with?
<dragonbite> it this Thursday UoA normal? Or is this a special one?
<dragonbite> normal == regular or recurring schedule
<davidcalle> dragonbite: it's a javascript scopes Q&A for the Ubuntu scopes showdown https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/showdown/
<dragonbite> I'm haven't been able to get my SDK working, let alone try to build a scope or a webapp, but that's another story...
<ragib> i have installed ubuntu. some website like https://www.jetbrains.com this site can't load
<ragib> is there any solution?
<ragib> i have googled but nothing found that could be useful
<dragonbite> does jetbrains run Flash or Java?  and are you using Firefox?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: is there a performance hit using Javascript over the other language?
<ragib> i am using firefox. but same thing happens with chrome
<ricardogsilva> did the QA start already? I' not seeing any video feed yet?
<dragonbite> go to youtube and it runs
<dragonbite> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7kHZc9M0pg
<ricardogsilva> QUESTION: can I use the new audio cards to allow music playback directly on the search page?
<ragib> both java and flash are installed
<ricardogsilva> QUESTION: can I ship a new online account provider together with a scope?
<marcustomlinson> ricardogsilva: unity-js-scopes
<davidcalle> http://pad.lv/p/unity-js-scopes
<ricardogsilva> OK, I'll report a bug then, thanks ;)
<marcustomlinson> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/cpp/sdk-15.04.1/index/
<davidcalle> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/online-accounts-developer-guide/
<ricardogsilva> thanks marcus, I'll look more into the online accounts provider issue
<dragonbite> QUESTION: is the Javascript scopes the gateway to get people in and then a hope to push them to C++, or will Javascript always be a 1st class citizen?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Any other languages being looked at for being supported or included in the SDK?
<ricardogsilva> QUESTION: how can I run my js scope on my phone when I get 'Using a custom scopelauncher is not yet supported' (maybe this is not an appropriate question here...)
<dragonbite> a-HA!
<dragonbite> :)
<dragonbite> *BUSTED* ;)
<dragonbite> QUESTION: These scopes are for Unity 8, which is coming to the desktop soon and there is a tablet to come out in March, does the difference form factors cause any problems with development and debugging?
<ricardogsilva> cool, I'll try it out, thanks
<dragonbite> QUESTION: any suggestions for development and debugging scopes when you don't have an Ubuntu phone?  Or just use the SDK's emulator?
<dragonbite> cool
<dragonbite> QUESTION: is all of the documentation for scopes development under https://developer.ubuntu.com or are there other sources?
<davidcalle> http://p/developer-ubuntu-com
<davidcalle> http://pad.lv/p/developer-ubuntu-com
<dragonbite> what about back-and-forth for questions (like forum or irc)?
<marcustomlinson> #ubuntu-devel
<ricardogsilva> checking out the unit and integration tests is a nice tip, hdn't thought of that!
<davidcalle> https://askubuntu.com
<marcustomlinson> unity-js-scopes
<marcustomlinson> https://answers.launchpad.net/unity-js-scopes
<dragonbite> Great! Thanks!
<dragonbite> QUESTION: what is the coolest scope you've seen so far?  Is it C++, JS or Go?
<dragonbite> :)
<davidcalle> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/showdown/
<ricardogsilva> thank you david and marcus for your time. this has been a very nice and motivating session!   cheers :)
<dragonbite> So i have a few weeks to get my SDK working! :)
<marcustomlinson> dragonbite: what problems are you having?
<marcustomlinson> #ubuntu-app-devel
<dragonbite> I'm not in front of it currently but it tries to run some update and ends with an error that I don't remember at this time.
<dragonbite> Thanks for this guys!  This is great and very motivating!
<marcustomlinson> Thanks for the good questions!
<davidcalle> dragonbite: ricardogsilva thanks guys!
<dragonbite> btw, the calendar doesn't show anything for tomorrow
<dragonbite> this calendar http://is.gd/OWD4uc
<marcustomlinson> dragonbite: the schedule is at the bottom of https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/showdown/
<marcustomlinson> although
<marcustomlinson> yeah, no time :P
<dragonbite> the IRC window has the link I mentioned along the top for "Upcoming Schedule"
<dragonbite> I was hopeful because I pulled it into my Google calendar so it automatically shows up
<dragonbite> btw.. I think this was great!  It was focused a little more than the usual Tuesday ones (which I put on my work calendar! :) )
<davidcalle> dragonbite: it will be in the onair calendar in a few hours (the guy maintaining it just went to bed :) )
<dragonbite> that's one thing I have to keep reminding myself.. Ubuntu is global so while it's 11 AM here, it's midnight somewhere! :)
<dragonbite> bye guys!
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-02-07
<_Sponge> Morning balloons !
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-01-31
<swaveck> Hello
<swaveck> Is "ubuntu on air" dead?
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-02-01
<mcphail> Hi everyone. Is the Q&A returning soon?
<tsimonq2> popey, mhall119: How about that Q&A, what's the ETA on that? :)
<mhall119> tsimonq2: we're exploring a new format for a new year
<tsimonq2> mhall119: You have new details for this new format for this new year? :)
<popey> nope
<tsimonq2> Ok
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-02-03
<sdrobertw> Hello, hello!
<elopio> sdrobertw:  welcome!
<sdrobertw> :) Ready for testing days
<elopio> sdrobertw: check your email :)
<sdrobertw> thanks!
<flexiondotorg> elopio o/
<kyrofa> flexiondotorg, welcome!
<flexiondotorg> kyrofa o/
<flexiondotorg> Got a 410c running Ubuntu Core here.
<elopio> flexiondotorg: hello!
<sdrobertw> flexiondotorg: nice!
<elopio> feel free to jump into the hangout :)
<sdrobertw> will you bring it next week to show off a demo with me?
<elopio> if anybody has questions, feel free to ask.
<kyrofa> Please just preface your questions with QUESTION
<sdrobertw> Awesome! Thanks Federico.
<sdrobertw> Very cool, thanks. See you next week :)
<kyrofa> Thanks for coming!
<sdrobertw> Didn't have much to contribute, I was just trying to absorb everything!
<sdrobertw> haha
<kyrofa> sdrobertw, hey you and me both. Remember tutorials.ubuntu.com has one that goes over this as well
<sdrobertw> Thanks
<sdrobertw> By the way, I mentioned Linaro Connect link here: http://connect.linaro.org/
